# Seguimento de Cabo Verde



## psm (8 Set 2009 às 14:08)

Esta é a epoca do ano mais importante para Cabo Verde e deixo aqui alguns Valores de precipitação na Azagua(epoca de agricultura).



NOS KU NOS
A SEMANA : Primeiro diário caboverdiano em linha
Chuvas de Setembro renovam esperança dos camponeses 
05 Setembro 2009 
A chuva de “ azagua” continua a cair em quase todas as ilhas de Cabo Verde. As precipitações registadas nestes primeiros dias de Setembro chegam par ancorar a esperança dos camponeses num bom ano agrícola. E quando muitos agricultores das ilhas, sobretudo de Santo Antão, iam perdendo a esperança numa boa azagua, tudo mudou. Agora a azáfama é grande e o sorriso abre-se de lés a lés pelos campos de Cabo Verde.A cidade de Assomada registou logo nos primeiros dias de Setembro (1 e 2) a sua maior precipitação desta época, 105 mm. As ilhas do Maio, Fogo e Brava vêm sendo abundantemente beneficiadas com as chuvas, que vêm caindo regularmente desde o mês de Agosto. Só na localidade de Cachaço, Brava, a chuva marcou 84 mm.

E até Santo Antão que no mês de Agosto só vira chuviscos fracos e dispersos, ficou completamente molhada com as recentes precipitações de Setembro. Água das Caldeiras ( Ribeira Grande) com 67 mm e Covão ( Paul) 75mm mostram bem a intensidade das chuvas que caíram em Santo Antão que por pouco não perdia a esperança. Os agricultores que se queixavam do atraso no início do ano agrícola por falta de chuva, agora correm atrás do prejuízo de enxada na mão e a esperança num bom ano agrícola bem estampada no rosto.

JG



http://asemana.sapo.cv/spip.php?article45080&ak=1


Retirado do jornal on line ASemana


----------



## psm (9 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Mais noticias da chuva que tem caido em Cabo Verde.


Chuva em Santo Antão
 09 Setembro 2009 
Está a chover em Santo Antão desde a madrugada de hoje, 9, em todos os três concelhos. Contudo, conforme informações prestadas via telefone, chove com maior intensidade no norte da ilha, Ribeira Grande e Paul. Ainda não há informações sobre estragos dignos de mensão. No então, está confirmado um facto, no Vale da Ribeira da Torre já não há estrada para circulação, nem de pessoas nem de viaturas.

Por:Manuel Nascimento


Retirado do jornal ASemana

Coloco aqui o link para se ver as fotos magnificas desta bela ilha que é Santo Antão

http://www.asemana.publ.cv/spip.php?article45205&ak=1


----------



## psm (10 Set 2009 às 19:38)

Venho colocar o link do diario on line ASemana para se ver a beleza das 15 fotos que foram lá colocadas na ilha de Santo Antão, e são de uma beleza extrodinaria muito parecido ao Hawai mas logicamente com menos vegetação.

http://www.asemana.publ.cv/spip.php?article45240&ak=1


----------



## psm (12 Set 2009 às 22:06)

Este ano as chuvas em Cabo Verde estão a ser muito beneficas, e coloco aqui alguns dos valores de precipitação que ocorreu na ilha de São Nicolau.



Chuvas de Setembro na Vila da Ribeira Brava
 12 Setembro 2009 
São Nicolau é a ilha onde se registou a maior precipitação, na última quarta-feira, 09, tendo as chuvas atingido os 200 milímetros na zona de Fabateira, 190 mm no Talho, 171 em Pombas, 160 na Vila – Ladeira de Igreja, 156,7 em São João e 101 na localidade de Carriçal. A chuva trouxe muita alegria aos agricultores, mas deixou um rasto de estragos, sobretudo na Vila da Ribeira Brava.

tirado ASemana diario on line.


----------



## psm (16 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Este ano as chuvas em Cabo Verde têm sido muito generosas até demais!


Chove intensamente em São Nicolau e Ribeira Brava está inundada
 16 Setembro 2009 
Chove intensamente na ilha de São Nicolau desde a madrugada de hoje, quarta-feira, 16. O presidente da Câmara da Ribeira Brava já veio a público, através da RCV, apelar à solidariedade dos cabo-verdianos e das instituições internacionais para com São Nicolau porque a Vila está inundada. Américo Nascimento fala em situação de catástrofe e afirma que neste momento “a chuva não é mais bem-vinda na ilha”. De acordo com moradores, a quantidade de água que caiu desde a madrugada sobre a Vila da Ribeira Brava é espantosa. “São indescritíveis as imagens de tanta água a sair das rochas, a circular no centro da Vila. Estamos sem sinal de móvel e de rádio. As estradas e vias de acesso estão todas cortadas. Existe um medo no ar e ninguém diz nada, mas a chuva teima em continuar”, relatava o correspondente da RCV, Fernando Santos, por volta das 8 horas desta quarta-feira
Américo Nascimento, que está a dirigir as operações da Protecção Civil na Ribeira Brava, se mostra desalentado. Para o autarca, a situação é de calamidade e vive-se na expectativa de notícias das restantes localidades. Isso porque não há comunicação, as estradas e vias estão cortadas e não se sabe o que se passa nas zonas. Mas pelos prejuízos na Vila da Ribeira Brava, que já não tem condições para absorver mais nenhuma gota de água, diz o edil, pode-se imaginar um panorama grave em todo o município.

Em São Vicente, a situação também é preocupante. Na Ribeira do Calhau, por exemplo, a quantidade de água obrigou a retirada de pelo menos duas famílias das suas casas. Os moradores mostram-se cautelosos porque dizem que há mais de 25 anos que em S. Vicente não chovia com tanta intensidade. A localidade da Baía das Gatas está inundada. Ainda não se sabe a dimensão dos prejuízos, mas a chuva continua a cair. Noticias de última hora dão conta também de fortes chuvas na Ribeira Grande, Santo Antão.

E o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica prevê mais chuvas devido a uma área de instabilidade, sobretudo nas ilhas do Norte. De acordo com o meteorologista de serviço, Raquel Gonçalves o céu está muito nublado, com possibilidade de chuvas e chuviscos acompanhados de trovoada. Nas restantes ilhas, poderá ocorrer chuva dispersa.


Retirado do diario on line ASemana


Pela imagem do Eumesat de hoje nova onda tropical se aproxima do arquipelago vinda do Senegal.


----------



## Veterano (16 Set 2009 às 22:55)

psm disse:


> Este ano as chuvas em Cabo Verde têm sido muito generosas até demais!
> 
> Chove intensamente em São Nicolau e Ribeira Brava está inundada
> 16 Setembro 2009



  E se calhar os habitantes de Cabo Verde, há um mês atrás, clamavam fervorosamente pela chegada da chuva, agora estão fartos dela...

  Isto faz-me lembrar alguns colegas do Forum (eu incluído), que não se cansam de se queixar com saudades da chuva, vamos ver se não iremos engulir em seco.


----------



## Vince (17 Set 2009 às 00:03)

Não consegui encontrar dados concretos para Cabo verde, mas há toda uma zona a leste/sudeste de Cabo verde com uma forte anomalia na precipitação (Maio-Setembro).








Dados de Dakar, 670km a leste da Praia, também com anomalia positiva de 121,9mm nos últimos 30 dias.


----------



## Bgc (17 Set 2009 às 16:04)

Dakar, a Leste de Cabo Verde


----------



## psm (17 Set 2009 às 20:58)

É impressionante a quantidade de chuva que cai em Cabo Verde e seus estragos, e está para continuar!

Vila da Rª Brava: Limpeza um dia após as chuvas 
17 Setembro 2009 
Começam a ser removidos os entulhos arrastados pelas enxurradas que invadiram esta quarta-feira o centro da Ribeira Brava e mudaram a imagem desta pacata Vila. A edilidade está a trabalhar com meios próprios e com máquinas prontamente disponibilizadas pela sua congénere do Tarrafal. Da parte do governo, o ministro das Infra-estruturas e Transportes, Inocêncio Sousa, desloca-se este sábado à São Nicolau para constatar in loco os estragos na Vila da Ribeira Brava, que ficou parcialmente isolada na sequência das chuvas caídas nos últimos dois dias.
O vereador da Câmara Municipal local, Carlos Gomes, fez ao asemanaonline um retrato falado da Ribeira Brava um dia após as chuvas. Segundo este autarca, os estragos começam logo à entrada da Vila, mais precisamente na zona de Passagem. “O caudal de água era tanto que invadiu as ruas, soterrou a Praça Cónego Bouças - no centro da vila - e assenhoreou-se de ruas e casas comerciais. Os prejuízos são avultados. Por exemplo, a Farmácia Gaby e casas particulares ficaram inundadas”.

No Terreiro houve uma confluência de enxurradas e a força da água arrastou uma viatura e pedregulhos. “Outra enxurrada que vinha de Mané Praia acumulou uma grande quantidade de entulho em frente ao jardim de infância e invadiu muitas casas. Casas, oficina e um armazém de Ladeirinha Beto Isabel foram inundadas. A força da água arrebentou a porta de alumínio e deixou o local cheio de escombros”, relata Gomes.

Mas o que deixou os moradores da Vila mais aflitos e com o “Credo" na boca foi a força da enxurrada que vinha da ladeira da Igreja. Isso porque a rocha “Monte Fora”, que é sobranceira à Vila, se transformou numa grande cascata, com mais de 50 metros de altura. A água abriu crateras e levou consigo tudo o que encontrou pela frente. “Ao chegar em Passagem, essa água encontrou obstáculos, o que provocou o assoreamento da ribeira. Esta aumentou o nível e levou a água para o centro da Vila. Essa é a situação mais urgente. É preciso uma intervenção de fundo na Ladeira da Igreja”.

Foi esse cenário que levou o presidente da Câmara da Ribeira Brava, Américo Nascimento, a lançar um apelo à solidariedade das autoridades nacionais e instituições estrangeiras. A autarquia do Tarrafal disponibilizou, de imediato, uma máquina bulldozer e prometeu mobilizar mais equipamentos junto das construtoras
Também o governo decidiu enviar uma delegação, chefiada pelo ministro das Infra-estruturas, Manuel Inocêncio Sousa, que chega à ilha de S. Nicolau no próximo sábado para constatar in loco a situação que se vive no município da Ribeira Brava. "Vamos verificar o impacto das chuvas, os estragos e as intervenções que serão necessárias", confirmou o governante à RCV.

Inocêncio Sousa assegurou ainda que o seu gabinete já está a contactar as empresas de construção civil que operam na ilha, no sentido de ajudarem as autoridades municipais a fazer a limpeza. Mais, o ministro garante que serão tomadas medidas necessárias para evitar novas situações de urgência na Ribeira Brava. Enquanto isso, algumas zonas continuam isoladas e sem vias de acesso – caso do Carriçal -, o sinal de rádio está cortado e a rede móvel é deficiente em quase toda a ilha.

Chuvas em Santo Antão

Na ilha de Santo Antão, em particular na zona norte, o cenário desta quinta-feira fez lembrar as chuvas de Setembro em 1984. Cheias de grande intensidade saíram dos principais vales dos concelhos da Ribeira Grande e do Paul. As rochas transformaram-se em cascatas gigantes. Mas não há informações de problemas graves ou de grandes estragos.

Entretanto as enxurradas vindas da Ribeira da Torre provocaram o assoreamento da zona onde recentemente foi construída a ponte que liga Povoação ao Tarrafal. Morreram alguns animais.

No Paul, a população de Chã de João Vaz está isolada devido a um corte na zona Cavoquinho. Vários caminhos vicinais foram danificados e uma família perdeu a sua casa na zona de Pico da Cruz. Mas, segundo o presidente substituto da edilidade, José Branco, a situação foi prontamente resolvida
SMPC no terreno em São Vicente

Em São Vicente, o Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil ainda está no terreno a fazer um levantamento dos estragos. Mas numa primeira análise ao asemanaonline o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais, João Barros, informa que a calçada da estrada atrás da Electra (Matiota) foi arrancada. Outra estrada danificada é a que liga a zona de Cruz a Espia, construída recentemente.

“A estrada no fundo de Calhau foi cortada para abrir uma passagem de água e tivemos duas casas inundadas nesta localidade. As máquinas já iniciaram os trabalhos de limpeza e algumas pessoas, cujas casas estão em risco, foram colocadas no Centro Social de Fonte Filipe, sob os cuidados do Serviço Social da Câmara de São Vicente”, reporta João Barros.

E enquanto as autoridades e moradores dessas três ilhas contabilizam os estragos, o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica prevê para as próximas horas queda de precipitação de intensidade variada, acompanhada de trovoada, sobretudo nas ilhas a norte do país. O céu apresenta-se nublado ou muito nublado, com visibilidade boa. O vento sopra moderado, Este/Nordeste ou Este/Sudeste.

Retirado do diario ASemana.


----------



## nimboestrato (18 Set 2009 às 01:54)

Do "www.cafemargoso.blogspot.com " , blog do Mindelo por mim todos os dias 
revisitado duas fotos da actualidade : 






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]

Tenho um sobrinho a estagiar  na cidade que me afiançou,
que sim senhor, choveu de verdade ignorando obviamente essas preciosidades que nós tanto  gostamos  saber: 
-Afinal quanto em mm ?
Parece que foi mesmo muito...
e a "coisa" parece ainda não ter terminado...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Set 2009 às 23:01)

*Chuvas torrenciais voltam a atingir norte de Cabo Verde*

Três ilhas do norte do arquipélago de Cabo Verde estão sendo novamente atingidas por chuvas intensas. Além de a região estar sem sinal de rádio, os outros meios telecomunicação funcionam com dificuldade. As ilhas de Santo Antão, São Vicente e São Nicolau também sofrem com as tempestades, que pioram a situação que enfrentaram há dois dias, quando a intensidade da precipitação deixou as ilhas também isoladas, provocando perdas materiais, mas sem vítimas fatais.
O prefeito da Vila da Ribeira Brava na ilha de Santo Antão, Orlando Delgado, classificou o momento como uma "situação de calamidade". Em entrevista a uma emissora de rádio, Delgado fez um apelo à ajuda e solidariedade das instituições nacionais e internacionais para enfrentar o problema. Após dois dias de chuvas intensas, o prefeito de Ribeira Brava, na ilha de São Nicolau, Américo Nascimento, já havia feito um apelo, na quarta-feira. O Governo cabo-verdiano solicitou às empresas locais a disponibilização de máquinas e equipamentos para a remoção das toneladas de detritos depositados nas estadas e localidades próximas.
Contatada pela Agência Lusa, fonte do Ministério cabo-verdiano das Infraestruturas indicou estar em dúvida a ida de uma delegação do governo a São Nicolau, devido a dificuldades relacionadas com o mau tempo. 
O Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica de Cabo Verde prevê a chegada de mais chuva, principalmente naquelas três ilhas da região norte do arquipélago, "devido a uma situação de instabilidade", com a possibilidade de trovoadas.
Nas ilhas do nordeste (Sal e Boavista) e do sul (Maio, Santiago, Fogo e Brava) o céu está carregado de nuvens, mas não chove. 

Agencia Lusa


----------



## psm (19 Set 2009 às 09:05)

São impressionantes os relatos que vêm de Cabo Verde sobre a quantidade de chuva, e os estragos a ela associados!





Chove intensamente na região norte do país
 18 Setembro 2009 
Chove com grande intensidade há mais de oito horas seguidas na ilha de São Nicolau. A situação, segundo fontes na ilha, começa a atingir proporções descontroladas. Também em São Vicente chove há mais de duas horas e a força da água é de tal ordem que arrasta consigo uma enorme quantidade de lixo, pedras e terra. A cidade do Mindelo está inundada.
As autoridades nacionais responsáveis pela protecção civil seguem atentamente a situação da Ribeira Brava (São Nicolau) porque as enchentes tomaram conta da Vila, as ruas estão inundadas e as pessoas abandonam as suas casas na zona mais baixa. A prioridade é salvar as pessoas.

Notícias nada agradáveis também chegam de Santo Antão. À RCV, o presidente da Câmara Municipal da Ribeira Grande, Orlando Delgado, explicou que o município está completamente isolado e que alguns proprietários já perderam quase tudo. Esta situação levou o presidente a lançar um apelo à solidariedade para com Santo Antão. “A quantidade de chuva é impressionante. As pontes estão a garantir a ligação apenas com Tarrafal e Ponta do Sol. Mas, se estas resistiram às chuvas anteriores, desta vez estão assoreadas”.

Do Paul, o corresponde da RCV noticia fortes chuvas e a destruição completa da estrada que liga a Vila das Pombas à localidade de Lombinho. Chove também, mas com menor intensidade, nas ilhas do Sal e Boa Vista.

A chuva que cai desde o início da manhã de hoje em São Nicolau e agora à tarde nas restantes ilhas de Barlavento é resultado de uma Onda Tropical que passa sobre Cabo Verde. De acordo com o Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica “a Onda Tropical está a 23/24º a Sul e 6º a Norte, mas está a movimentar para Oeste, ou seja, em direcção aos Estados Unidos. Esta onda contém várias membranas nebulosas, que poderão provocar aguaceiros fortes com trovoadas”.

E a previsão do tempo indica que nas próximas 24 horas Cabo Verde terá uma situação de chuva, a visibilidade é reduzida e o vento sopra com rajadas de 26 nós. Por vezes, poderão acontecer pancadas de aguaceiros fortes e trovoadas. O SNMG prevê também chuvas na zona norte de Santiago, designadamente no município de Tarrafal.


Retirado do diario on line ASemana


----------



## rozzo (19 Set 2009 às 11:21)

Realmente é impressionante, e é pena a escassez de dados das estações de Cabo Verde..
Seja como for, dentro do possível sempre há alguns dados da ilha do Sal..

Embora um pouco confusos e dispersos com dias de falha, dá para ver os cerca de 55mm no já há dias referido dia 12Set, e a imensa precipitação nas últimas 24h, incluindo uns impressionantes 93mm em 6h no dia de ontem, somados a outros valores importantes antes e depois desse período, portanto bem superados os 100mm nas últimas 48h!


----------



## Vince (23 Set 2009 às 18:51)

Depois da chuva seguiram-se a poeiras, devido a uma enorme maré vinda do Sahara


*Segunda-feira*






*Terça-feira*






*Hoje*
Hoje apesar da poeira já há novas trovoadas a rondar algumas ilhas devido à progressão de mais uma onda tropical


----------



## psm (24 Set 2009 às 07:20)

Vendo esta manhã as imagens de satelite, e como referencia as que o Vince colocou; a situação das ilhas leste deverá ser complicada ao nivel de chuva.


----------



## psm (25 Set 2009 às 14:30)

Tal como eu tinha referido a chuva que caiu em Cabo Verde não foi muito intensa felizmente, e aqui fica o relato do semanário on line ASemana.


Núcleos convectivos trazem mais chuva a Cabo Verde
 25 Setembro 2009 
Vários núcleos convectivos - áreas de instabilidade que provocam a subida do ar húmido e criam possibilidade de ocorrência de chuvas, trovoadas, aguaceiros e relâmpago -, associados a uma onda do Leste, estão a provocar chuvas em quase todas as ilhas do arquipélago. Mas é uma chuva fraca ou moderada (caso da ilha de São Nicolau), portanto nada que preocupa em demasia.
 O Serviço Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica explica que devido a esses núcleos poderá chover em todo Cabo Verde nas próximas 24 horas, com especial relevância nas ilhas de barlavento. “São Nicolau está a chover moderadamente e vai continuar assim nas próximas horas. Vai chover também em São Vicente e Santo Antão. Na tarde de ontem também choveu nas ilhas de Santiago, Fogo e Brava”.

Daniel Graça, especialista de serviço no SNMG, garantiu ao “asemanaonline” que até às 24 horas de hoje, 25, o céu vai estar muito nublado, com possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, podendo ser local e temporariamente moderada. Também deverão correr trovoadas, principalmente durante a madrugada.

A visibilidade é moderada (igual ou inferior a 08 km) a boa (10 km), vento moderado (11-17 nós) de NE a SE, mar de pequena vaga, ondulação do NE com 1,5 a 3,0 metros. “A temperatura mínima prevista é 24/25 ºC e a máxima de 29/31 ºC”.

E diante da possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva, a direcção-geral da agricultura já prevê um bom ano agrícola em quase todo o país, mesmo nas zonas onde só choveu no mês de Setembro.


Neste momento sai mais onda tropical do Senegal e vamos ver se atinge novamente Cabo Verde.



ps: pena minha não poder visitar Cabo Verde nesta ocasião em especial as ilhas de Santo Antão e Brava que são as mais bonitas ao nivel paisagem.


----------



## psm (20 Out 2009 às 22:21)

Bem maravilhosa chuva que deverá ter caido nesta terça feira em Cabo Verde!


Meteorologia prevê chuva em todo o país
 20 Outubro 2009 
Após longo período sem chover - desde Setembro - e com os agricultores a clamarem por mais gotas do céu para assegurarem a colheita, sobretudo nas ilhas de vocação agrária, o Instituto de Meteorologia prevê a ocorrência de chuva em todas as ilhas do arquipélago até as 24 horas desta terça-feira, 20.
De acordo com o INMG, há muita nebulosidade e permanece a previsão de chuva fraca ou moderada em todas as ilhas. “Choveu nesta segunda-feira na Praia, no Fogo e também na ilha do Sal. E o tempo indica que pode ocorrer chuva fraca nas restantes ilhas. Existe também a possibilidade de ocorrência de alguma trovoadas nas ilhas de Santiago, São Nicolau, São Vicente e Santo Antão”, explica a meteorologista de serviço, Raquel Gonçalves.

Essa previsão de chuva anima os agricultores, principalmente das ilhas do norte do país, que desde o início de mês esperam mais precipitação para salvar as culturas já sedentas de água.

No entanto, e apesar da possibilidade de ocorrência de chuvas, a visibilidade continuará boa, embora possa ficar moderada ao longo do dia. O vento soprará moderado (11-16 Nós) a fresco (17-21 Nós). O mar apresentar-se de pequena vaga a cavado, com ondulação variável de 1,0 a 2,5 metros de altura.


Mais uma vez retirado de diario on line ASemana.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Out 2009 às 00:50)

*CABO VERDE: Chuvas torrenciais abalam o país*

O primeiro-ministro cabo-verdiano, José Maira Neves, admitiu quinta-feira a possibilidade de decretar o estado de "catástrofe" na ilha de São Nicolau, a mais afectada pelas chuvas torrenciais que nos últimos dias causaram o desalojamento de várias famílias e a destruição de estradas e linhas de telecomunicações, soube a PANA na Praia de fonte oficial. O chefe do governo cabo-verdiano explicou que esta seria a via para o executivo mobilizar, com o apoio da comunidade internacional, os meios financeiros que serão necessários para reparar os avultados estragos causados pelas chuvas torrenciais, as piores em mais de 20 anos.
*Na terça-feira e durante seis horas consecutivas, chuvas torrenciais caíram nas ilhas do norte do arquipélago (Santo Antão, São Vicente e São Nicolau), que já tinham sido atingidas duramente pelo mau tempo em Setembro.* A ilha de São Nicolau, principalmente a sua capital, a vila da Ribeira Brava, voltou a ser a mais duramente atingida pela intempérie, que causou a destruição de habitações e viaturas. Além disso, a vila ficou isolada das outras localidades da ilha, uma vez que todas as ligações terrestres (estradas e caminhos vicinais) foram danificadas pelas enxurradas. Por isso, a situação no interior dessa ilha continua a ser desconhecida, uma vez que é impossível qualquer deslocação via terrestre e muitas populações estão isoladas.
O ministro cabo-verdiano das Infraestruturas e Transportes, Manuel Inocêncio, que efectuou uma visita à ilha para se inteirar dos danos provocados pelas chuvas de Setembro, afirmou que os prejuízos provocados pelas chuvas de terça-feira são "superiores" às ocorridas no mês passado. "O Instituto de Estradas já tinha vindo aqui com uma comissão técnica para avaliar os estragos e intervenções em termos de reconstrução das estradas, mas o que eu verifico é que vamos ter de aumentar as nossas previsões de investimento porque com as chuvas de terça-feira há mais danos", explicou.
O ministro precisou que o Governo vai ter de redobrar esforços nos próximos dias para intervenções imediatas de socorro de pessoas e para reposição da circulação. "Temos também de conseguir mais recursos para reconstrução das estradas", avançou.
As chuvas de terça-feira provocaram também danos nas ilhas de Santo Antão e São Vicente, também no norte. No concelho de Ribeira Grande (Santo Antão), o presidente da Câmara Municipal local, Orlando Delgado, anunciou novos estragos nas estradas que estavam em reconstrução na sequência das chuvas de Setembro. 
Orlando Delgado queixou-se da falta de recursos, apelando, mais uma vez, à ajuda do Governo, uma vez que os recursos da Câmara são insuficientes. "Já enviamos o plano de urgência às instituições e esperamos uma resposta", sublinhou o edil, precisando que a prioridade da Câmara Municipal da Ribeira Grande vai a desobstrução dos acessos. Na ilha de São Vicente, a chuva intensa alagou o centro da cidade do Mindelo, provocando inundações em várias habitações e danificando viaturas.
O Governo tinha estimado que o plano de emergência para fazer face à situação nas ilhas do norte do arquipélago, baseado nos relatórios já enviados pelas câmaras municipais, ultrapassava dois mil e 500 milhões de escudos (cerca de 22,6 milhões de euros). No entanto, os novos danos provocados pelas chuvas desta semana vão obrigar o executivo cabo-verdiano a mobilizar meios financeiros muito mais avultados para socorrer os municípios mais afectados pelo mau tempo.

AngolaPress


----------



## psm (28 Out 2009 às 19:14)

Mais uma noticia de chuva em Cabo Verde, algo de suprendente!


Meteo prevê chuva moderada para todo o país 
28 Outubro 2009 
O Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica prevê chuva moderada nas próximas 24 horas em todo o arquipélago, com predominância para as ilhas de Santiago, Fogo e Maio. O INMG adianta que o país está sob influência de uma onda tropical, que provoca queda de precipitação de forma dispersa.
Os meteorologistas prevêem uma chuva mansa ou chuviscos em todas as ilhas do arquipélago, não havendo nenhum dado a apontar para o mau tempo. “O céu manter-se-á nublado ou muito nublado, por vezes encoberto, mas a visibilidade será boa (igual ou superior a 10 km), podendo apresentar-se temporariamente moderada. O vento soprará fraco a moderado”, disse ao asemanaonline Eufémia Brito, do INMG no Sal.

Desta vez, a chuva deve cair sobretudo na região do sul, mas há possibilidade de precipitação moderada na ilha da Boa Vista. Para a zona norte do arquipélago, fustigada pelas enxurradas das últimas semanas, o INMG prevê chuva fraca e dispersa.
Em Santiago, choveu durante a madrugada de ontem e deve continuar a chover durante toda esta quarta-feira.


Mais uma vez retirado do diario online ASemana


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 02:30)

08.09.2010_01h20_UTC

A TROPICAL WAVE NEAR THE SOUTHEASTERN CAPE VERDE ISLANDS IS PRODUCING A LARGE AREA OF CLOUDINESS AND SHOWERS. EVELOPMENT...IF ANY... OF THIS SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO BE SLOW TO OCCUR AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH DURING THE NEXT COUPLE OF DAYS.  THERE IS
A LOW CHANCE...*20 PERCENT*...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE NEXT 48 HOURS.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 13:18)

[/
08.09.2010_12h00UTC

SHOWER AND THUNDERSTORM ACTIVITY IS CONTINUING TO ORGANIZE NEAR A
WELL-DEFINED LOW PRESSURE AREA LOCATED JUST SOUTH OF THE
SOUTHERNMOST CAPE VERDE ISLANDS.  STRONG UPPER-LEVEL WINDS OVER
THIS SYSTEM ARE EXPECTED TO DECREASE OVER THE NEXT COUPLE OF
DAYS...AND THIS LOW HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BECOME A TROPICAL
DEPRESSION OVER THE NEXT DAY OR SO.  THERE IS A HIGH CHANCE...*70
PERCENT*...OF THIS SYSTEM BECOMING A TROPICAL CYCLONE DURING THE
NEXT 48 HOURS AS IT MOVES WESTWARD AT 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## adiabático (8 Set 2010 às 14:13)

Será que se vai formar uma tempestade tropical ainda antes de este sistema passar por Cabo Verde?


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 17:08)

Formou-se esta tarde a tempestade tropical Igor a sul das ilhas de Cabo Verde. O seguimento da tempestade tropical Igor passa a ser feito no seguinte tópico:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/tempo-tropical/tempestade-tropical-igor-atlantico-2010-al11-4888.html#post227652


----------



## Gerofil (13 Set 2010 às 00:11)

(13.09.2010_00h00)

A LAS 2:00 PM AST...1800 UTC...EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION TROPICAL *DOCE* ESTABA EN LA LATITUD 13.1 NORTE...LONGITUD 22.2 OESTE. LA DEPRESION SE MUEVE HACIA EL OESTE NOROESTE CERCA DE 14 MPH...22 KILOMETROS POR HORA. SE ESPERA UN MOVIMIENTO HACIA EL OESTE A OESTE NOROESTE QUE CONTINUE POR LOS PROXIMOS DIAS. EN LA TRAYECTORIA PRONOSTICADA...EL CENTRO DE LA DEPRESION SE ESPERA QUE PASE CERCA DE LAS ISLAS MAS AL SUR DE CABO VERDE ESTA NOCHE Y EL LUNES.
LOS VIENTOS MAXIMOS SOSTENIDOS ESTAN CERCA DE 35 MPH...55 KILOMETROS POR HORA...CON RAFAGAS MAS ALTAS. ALGUN FORTALECIMIENTO SE PRONOSTICA DURANTE LOS PROXIMOS DIAS...Y SE ESPERA QUE LA DEPRESION SE CONVIERTA EN TORMENTA TROPICAL ESTA NOCHE O EL LUNES. LA PRESION MINIMA CENTRAL ESTIMADA ES DE 1006 MILIBARAS...29.71 PULGADAS. 
*PELIGROS AFECTANDO TIERRA *- VENTOS...CONDICIONES DE TORMENTA TROPICAL SE ESPERAN QUE ALCANCEN EL AREA BAJO AVISO ESTA NOCHE. LLUVIA...LA DEPRESION SE ESPERA QUE PRODUZCA ACUMULACIONES TOTALES DE LLUVIA DE 3 A 5 PULGADAS SOBRE GRAN PARTE DE LAS ISLAS DE CABO VERDE...CON TOTALES AISLADOS POSIBLES DE 8 PULGADAS. *ESTAS LLUVIAS PUEDEN CAUSAR INUNDACIONES REPENTINAS Y DESLIZAMIENTOS DE LODO QUE AMENAZEN VIDA.*

NHC


----------



## AnDré (14 Set 2010 às 02:22)

> *Tempestade "Júlia" afasta-se de Cabo Verde em direcção ao Atlântico Central*
> 
> A tempestade "Júlia", que afetou Cabo Verde no fim de semana, em particular na madrugada desta segunda-feira, está a afastar-se gradualmente do arquipélago, em direção ao Atlântico Central, indica um comunicado do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia e Geofísica (INMG) cabo-verdiano.
> 
> ...


Fonte: SIC


----------



## AnDré (22 Out 2010 às 14:39)

O arquipélago de Cabo Verde está sobre a influência da onda tropical que saiu do continente africano e se desloca para leste.
Como consequência disso, o arquipélago, e em especial a região sul, tem sido afectada por aguaceiros e trovoadas fortes.

A estação em Praia, segundo a ogimet, acumulou 205mm entre as 12h utc de ontem e as 12h utc de hoje.








> LOCALLY HEAVY RAINFALL AND STRONG GUSTY WINDS WILL BE POSSIBLE OVER THE CAPE VERDE ISLANDS THROUGH SATURDAY AS THE LOW MOVES TOWARD THE NORTHWEST OR NORTH-NORTHWEST AT 10 TO 15 MPH.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2011 às 12:41)

CABO VERDE: Image of Day





Earth Observatory

The Cape Verde Archipelago lies some 650 kilometers (400 miles) off the coast of Senegal. Clear skies allowed the Moderate Resolution Imaging Spectroradiometer (MODIS) on NASA’s Terra satellite to acquire this natural-color image of the island chain on November 23, 2010. Against a navy background, the brown and green islands roughly form the shape of a giant V turned on its side.
The island chain includes a variety of terrain and vegetation. On islands in the east—Boa Vista and its neighbors—earth tones predominate. These islands are generally flat with little fresh water. In the west, more mountainous islands boast more abundant greenery. The highest point in Cape Verde is in the southwest: the volcanic summit of Fogo at 2,829 meters (9,281 feet).
Despite the islands’ varied appearances, geologists surmise that all of the islands are volcanic in origin, sitting over a hotspot where magma pushes up through the Earth’s crust and erupts on the sea floor.
Probably the best-known example of a hotspot is Hawaii. On a fast-moving plate, the Hawaiian Islands show a clear linear progression in age, with old Kauai in the northwest and young Hawaii (Big Island) in the southeast. Cape Verde, however, is roughly stationary with respect to the mantle plume responsible for its growth. As a result, the ages of the islands lack the same clarity as in Hawaii. In general, Cape Verde islands appear oldest in the east (Boa Vista and its neighbors) and youngest in the northwest and southwest.
Volcanic activity is not the only force shaping Cape Verde. Just as magma elevates landmasses, relentless winds grind them down. Winds blow often over Cape Verde, and the winds frequently carry heavy loads of Saharan dust. Wind erosion may be more apparent along the islands from Boa Vista to Santo Antão, which bear the brunt of Saharan winds.

Earth Observatory


----------



## SocioMeteo (8 Abr 2011 às 18:27)

Gerofil disse:


> CABO VERDE: Image of Day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



será que a 2829 metros de altitude na ilha do Fogo possam surgir episodios de frio??  tendo em conta apesar do clima arido e semi-arido do arquipelago será possivel que a 2829 metros possam surgir episodios de temperaturas mais frias ou frescas qual será a minima registada no topo da montanha??
considerando que a temperatura desce em Media 6º por cada 1000 metros de altitude acho possivel que se ao nivel do mar as temperaturas na epoca mais fresca chegarem aos 16º,17º graus é bem possivel que no topo da montanha em teoria haja condições para que haja um fenomeno de frio interessante....
se alguem que ja lá esteve ou conhece seria interessante dar o seu testemunho ou opinião... por vezes podem existir episodios de frio onde menos esperamos....como por exemplo na Florida ou em Cuba.... 

cumprs


----------



## meteocanarias (11 Abr 2011 às 11:26)

Oi, alguém pode fornecer um link ou site onde os mapas de chuva para ser exibido ou isoietas Cabo Verde ou na falta de dados de precipitação a partir de diferentes estações meteorológicas em Cabo Verde? Agradecemos antecipadamente.


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Só consegui arranjar isto..


----------



## meteocanarias (11 Abr 2011 às 18:03)

stormy disse:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Só consegui arranjar isto..




Muito obrigado, apesar que seria interessante ter dados das encostas de barlavento e mais de 500 metros, que é o que eu acho, mas um fato que eu encontrei de Monte Velha (Fogo), com 600mm, mas não especificou o quão alto é Monte Velha e mapas não pode localizar a posição exata de Monte Velha. Tudo o que sei é que é no município dos Mosteiros.


----------



## stormy (11 Abr 2011 às 18:26)

meteocanarias disse:


> Muito obrigado, apesar que seria interessante ter dados das encostas de barlavento e mais de 500 metros, que é o que eu acho, mas um fato que eu encontrei de Monte Velha (Fogo), com 600mm, mas não especificou o quão alto é Monte Velha e mapas não pode localizar a posição exata de Monte Velha. Tudo o que sei é que é no município dos Mosteiros.



Havendo regiões a 2000m de altitude é normal que nas suas vertentes N haja bastante precipitação, estratiforme no inverno e covectiva no verão.

As ilhas de cabo verde estão no Inverno sob grande influencia da crista anticiclonia em altura...dai não haver precipitação devido á inibição convectiva por subsidencia ( tal como na peninsula no verão)...dai tudo o que houver deva ser estratiforme por acção orografica sobre a Marine boudary layer.

Nessa epoca tambem podem ocorrer algumas influencias pela chegada de restos de preturbações extratropicais, nomeadamente cavados ou frentes  subtropicais...e respondendo ao SocioMeteo...tais preturbações não causam entrada de ar frio ( mesmo as que o fazem no sul dos EUA ou no S do Brasil só o fazem nos niveis baixos em regime de inversão...pelo que as zonas altas não são afectadas).

Já no verão a formação de ondas tropicais é responsavel por praticamente toda a precipitação....mas tal só acontece no pico do verão quando o SAL exerce pouca inibição convectiva por estar afastado para N.


----------

